# Fertility Friend is now a 100% paid site?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Overnight they decided to limit the boards to VIP members and the only ones who can even complain are the VIP members because non paying members can't even access the board anymore! I am a paying member but sheesh, they should have at least given notice of the change before doing it.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

While I totally agree that it was really cheeky of them to change the access rules without giving notice... You have to admit that their boards were/are pretty annoying. All the flashies and stuff in those signatures gave me a headache!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

That is a bummer.







I used to be a guide over there....

I have the VIP Gold...so I hadn't noticed that things were all paid now.


----------



## dj tex (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah i was a FF ADDICT until, uh, well, ten minutes ago when they told me i wasnt welcome anymore---i guess i am too cheap!?

well....humph. i am glad they are closed, it helped me to find this place which is much better, much more my style, i can tell already.









deb


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I tried to get on to ff about 4 months ago, but it would never let me post. I always got a 'don't call us, we'll call you message.' ugh. I contacted a mum from mdc who I also recognized there, but I don't think she could give me any advice.

I have a ton of fertilty related question, and don't feel this is the right place to go, but that ff was. (insurance, timing, drugs, moving onto ivf, etc.)

I'm not surprised that they went to full pay though. People are willing to pay for fertility info, services, etc.

Welcome to MDC dj tex- this is a good place to be.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Come on over to the Infertility forum.







We have lots of super supportive gals who have gone thru IVF...I'm one of 'em!


----------



## SunnyMa (Apr 6, 2005)

I was pretty bummed as was a regular there for years (and yes ht eblinkies are insaine!) BUT i gotta admit- i understand why they did what htey did. I could barely every get on there- it was always overflowing with colume, etc. When I could get on i'd leave it minimized all day onthe screen so notn to lose it. It makes sense that those who do pay for their membership shoudl be able to access it first- stinks f rme- but undersatndable. It would have been nice though for a warning of some sort!


----------



## tokyorebecca (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, you all just scared me--I thought you meant that FF was all just paid now, including the charting. But you mean the message boards, right?? I was just able to access and enter data on my chart.

A relief. I can never remember my info if I don't enter it.


----------



## Cherub-lori (Nov 22, 2005)

I used to love reading over there.


----------

